# Snapped back to reality from weed induced



## ruskiturbo (Nov 4, 2016)

Got a dp from panicking on weed a month ago. Rest of the story is here: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/56225-glad-theres-a-site-for-this/

Three days ago I was trying to sleep in my bed and was on my phone. Then something weird happened... I felt like something moved in my head. It's really hard to describe but it was like a fast turning of something in my head. The dizzyness I was experiencing right at that moment was gone. Felt like my vision zoomed in a bit. I just felt different. I've been three days now without any symptoms of dp. Before that snap I was experiencing them daily. Almost every hour.

I didn't expect it would go away like this. I still don't believe it. But no matter how hard I try, I haven't been able to get any of the symptoms back. I just hope they don't come back... or maybe I'm just in full psychosis.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm happy for you.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I think I feel the same thing. Like this weird tension in my head that sort of moves around and comes and goes.


----------



## JuniperFlame (Nov 25, 2016)

I feel like sometimes that happens to me but honestly it usually triggers a panic attack because I don't know what's going on and then the DR comes back twice as bad ... :S Silly brain.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Why can't it be so simple like this...Damn brain


----------

